# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  A mund të shmangej katastrofa e kaskadës së Drinit?

## ☆Angie☆

Duke parë ngjarjen e rëndë që ndodhi në Ultësirën e Shkodrës, përmbytjet e mëdha dhe klasifikimin e situatës si të jashtëzakonshme nga ana e qeverisë, përtej çdo lloj dramaciteti fotosh ose videosh të pasqyruara nga media, dua t'ju pyes:

*A mund të shmangej kjo katastrofë ose të minimizoheshin pasojat e saj?*

Në muajin dhjetor, niveli i Fierzës ka qënë në kuota më të larta, ç'ka sinjalizonte dhe kërkonte masa parandaluese për një katastrofë të mundshme. Por KESH jo vetëm që nuk rriti prodhimin e energjisë, po as u përpoq të shkarkonte ujë. Madje në dhjetor, prodhimi ishte 8-10 mln kw/h më pak se kapacitetet maksimale. Nga ana tjetër, në vënd që KESH të blinte energji në vend nga OSSH, tashmë privat, importoi gjatë muajit dhjetor 20 mln kw/h energji nga Kosova me vlerë rreth 1.2mln euro, të dhëna të konfirmuara këto nga KEK. Para të gjitha të çuara dëm, sepse më pas u hapën portat dhe rezevat e mbimbushura hidrike do të derdheshin.

Sipas qeverisë "shkaktare" të përmbytjes ishin rreshjet e shumta. Por të dhënat që bëhen publike janë të pakta. Niveli i prurjeve të këtij viti është më i ulët se në vitin 2008, madje edhe më i ulët se në vitin 1995 dhe 1963 kur ndodhën edhe përmbytjet.

Natyrës dhe humorit të saj nuk i dihet. Askush nuk mund të bëhet dot fajtor për kapriçot e saj. Përmbytjet në Shkodër e Lezhë nuk janë aspak të panjohura. Por nuk duhet mohuar që shpesh, ka edhe shenja paralajmëruese. Siç edhe pohoi Dritan handikapat Prifti, ndërhyrja ndodhi 10 ditë me vonesë. A nuk ishte kjo kohë mëse e mjaftueshme për të ndërhyrë?

Është natyra përgjegjës apo njeriu?


_Ju lutem, lërini mënjanë militantizmat partiakë. Është një katastrofë që ka prekur familje të tëra shqiptare, që u ka marrë gjithçka që ata kishin. Në këtë mes duhet të solidarizohemi e të përpiqemi të ndihmojmë, jo të shahemi për ujqëri e ku di unë_

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Do të doja të dija, a ka vënë qeveria ndonjë nr. llogarie bankare në ndihmë të të prekurve? Mua do të më pëlqente të depozitoja diçka.

Mendoj, se ne si fsh mund të kontribuonim sado pak. Me sa kam parë, aktiv janë shumë anëtarë. Sikur nga 1-5 euro të derdheshin nga çdo kush nga ne në llogari, ndihma do ishte simbolike, por aspak e vogël  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Do të doja të dija, a ka vënë qeveria ndonjë nr. llogarie bankare në ndihmë të të prekurve? Mua do të më pëlqente të depozitoja diçka.
> 
> Mendoj, se ne si fsh mund të kontribuonim sado pak. Me sa kam parë, aktiv janë shumë anëtarë. Sikur nga 1-5 euro të derdheshin nga çdo kush nga ne në llogari, ndihma do ishte simbolike, por aspak e vogël


perse duhet te ndihmojme keto fshatare angjelina...kush i detyroi te ngrinin shtepi aty ku dihesh se do permbyteshin...kur jane ngritur keto hidrocentrale qeveria komuniste e enver hoxhes ka bere shpronesimet e te gjithe zones ne fjale..aty ku mendohej se pasojat e reshjeve dhe shkarkimet e kaskades se drinit do benin demtime ka qene vene vije e kuqe....dhe me ardhjen e demokracise o burra te ndertojme vend e pa ven...dhe mbi te gjitha duke qene te ndergjegjshem se mos sot neser do te permbyteshin..nuk e di si e kan marre guximin keta njerez qe pa asnje pergjegjesi vetjake per vehten e tyre por mbi te gjitha per pasardhesit e tyre te ngrenin ngrehinat e tyre ne mes te fushes...dhe ta haje dreqi kur e bere 20 cm mbi toke shtepine tende ngreje edhe 60 cm qe ti shpetosh lageshtires ...sot do kishim me pak deme...

gjithsesi ndihma eshte gje e mire per kedo asnjehere nuk duhet shtrenguar dora por duhet dhene..por e keqja eshte se po kerkohet gjithmone te japesh...ne shume raste edhe me pretekse krejt absurde...a thua se dikush u ka faj...

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> perse duhet te ndihmojme keto fshatare angjelina...kush i detyroi te ngrinin shtepi aty ku dihesh se do permbyteshin...kur jane ngritur keto hidrocentrale qeveria komuniste e enver hoxhes ka bere shpronesimet e te gjithe zones ne fjale..aty ku mendohej se pasojat e reshjeve dhe shkarkimet e kaskades se drinit do benin demtime ka qene vene vije e kuqe....dhe me ardhjen e demokracise o burra te ndertojme vend e pa ven...dhe mbi te gjitha duke qene te ndergjegjshem se mos sot neser do te permbyteshin..nuk e di si e kan marre guximin keta njerez qe pa asnje pergjegjesi vetjake per vehten e tyre por mbi te gjitha per pasardhesit e tyre te ngrenin ngrehinat e tyre ne mes te fushes...dhe ta haje dreqi kur e bere 20 cm mbi toke shtepine tende ngreje edhe 60 cm qe ti shpetosh lageshtires ...sot do kishim me pak deme...
> 
> gjithsesi ndihma eshte gje e mire per kedo asnjehere nuk duhet shtrenguar dora por duhet dhene..por e keqja eshte se po kerkohet gjithmone te japesh...ne shume raste edhe me pretekse krejt absurde...a thua se dikush u ka faj...


fjala eshte per shmangien e katastrofes ne kaskaden e Drinit ...

per ato te tjeret qe shkruan me siper, ni nga detirat e shtetit (qendror e lokal) eshte qe te kerkoje zbatimin e ligjeve dhe te rregullave ...

sepse ne kete drejtim, i dashur kapros, qeverite jane marre me kkrt, aty ku luhet parja e madhe, dhe as nuk kane dashur te dijne se po ndertohet mbi diga, penda apo zona te tjera te ndaluara me rezikshmeri ... mjafton te marrin taksat ...

qeverite, te çfardo niveli apo ngjyre, nuk kane vetem per detyre te vjelin taksa, por ato taksa ti perdorin ne te miren e taksa-paguesve ...

edhe kete radhe u duk sheshit se kemi te bejme me shtet sa per emer ... 

rendesi per sali, fatos, edver e mender tjeter ka qe te betonojne pushtetin e tyre, dhe sigurisht, te vene ne funksion maksimal klepto-kracine, duke marre dividentet ...

----------


## Anesti_55

Nuk e kam pare me syun kritik kete ngjarje por ato 10 -te dite qe permendni ju apo ministri nuk justifikojne asgje.Natyra ne kete rast eshte fajtore pasi ajo vepron pa sinjizim.Njeriu eshte i predispozuar te gaboje dhe shkaqet mund te jenete ndryshme.Nje vend si shqiperia , me i varferi ne rajon,perjetesisht ne erresire, me nje te kaluar ekonomike me shpenzime te medha si autostrada, infrastruktura,gredeci, kavaja me rreshqqitjet e dheut, zgjedhjet, demostratat, bojkotet qe paguajne njerez pa pune , apo me keq akoma per nje kontribut negativ ne politike dhe ne shoqeri,te gjitha keto e dhjetra te tjera e vendosin njeriun ne dileme -Ta hapim ujin apo mas ta hapim, pra te hedhim poshte dhe disa mijarda qe te mbyllim brymat, apo te presim dhe pak, e ndoshta moti ndryshon e na favorizon.Pra dhjete dite s'jane asgje.Ndodhi ashtu si ndodhi , tashme me rendesi eshte te perballohet situata e emerxhences.Nderhyrjet politike si cakejte pas ujkut, jane te peshtireshme.Opozita nuk do te thote se eshte pa pergjegjesi dhe nese ajo pretendon se ka nje staf me te pregatitur, eshte pikerish ajo qe duhet te denohet pasi ka bojkotuar kuvendin e problemeve dhe halleve qe ka populli.Pozita eshte njera pale , opozita eshte tjetra, si kudo ne bote duhet te jene konstrukive ne te tilla probleme , per te cilat dhe i kemi votuar.Braktisja e kuvendit , do te thote ta lesh ate me 50% te kapacitetit intelektual, e  pra dhe gabimet jane me te mundeshme.Le te merren me kutite e interesit , por me sa po shohim natyra se shpejti do te na perballi me kutite e vdekjes.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Nuk ka faj qeveria ne kete situate. Nqs vini re, po ndodh e njejta gje ne shume qytete te tjera te Evropes, ku ka lumenj afer, prandaj nuk mund te parashikohet nje problem natyror, perderisa shirat e ftohti kane kaluar maksimalet e cdo viti tjeter. Qeveria, duhet te mundohet me cka mundesi, te ndihmoje ata qe me teper preken nga kjo gjendje e jashtezakonshme, por fajet nuk mund t'i vihen kurrsesi.

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> Nuk ka faj qeveria ne kete situate. Nqs vini re, po ndodh e njejta gje ne shume qytete te tjera te Evropes, ku ka lumenj afer, prandaj nuk mund te parashikohet nje problem natyror, perderisa shirat e ftohti kane kaluar maksimalet e cdo viti tjeter. Qeveria, duhet te mundohet me cka mundesi, te ndihmoje ata qe me teper preken nga kjo gjendje e jashtezakonshme, por fajet nuk mund t'i vihen kurrsesi.


ni pyetje per ty, eksperience ...

perse rruspat e qeverise kane vepruar me aq zell aty ku ishin shkelur ne kallo familja e kryeministrit, siç ishte ne rastin e jales ... apo te ish-kryeministrit per ne Ksamil ... apo mbikalimi mbi unaze ne tirane ... apo godina ne bregdet ... apo do edhe te tjera ...

a nuk kishte nje rruspe qeveria per te gjobitur, paralajmeruar e pastaj "rruspuar" ndertesat e ngritura ne ato ultesira, siç jane ato ne lezhe a shkoder?

qeveria, more zoteri, ne kete rast jo vetem qe ka pergjegjesi e faj - per me teper eshte "_ajo qe ka vjedhur lopen_" ...

----------


## Erlebnisse

Pergjegjesite e meparshme i kemi thene me mijera here neper tema te ndryshme. Ato qe jane ndertuar jane ndertuar: populli qe nderton aty, dmth eshte akoma me budalla, duke qene se nuk mendon per veten e vet, po hec gjej nje cope toke e nderto. Ja erdhi rasti e katastrofa dhe e pesoi: jo cdo pesim eshte gje e keqe. Te pakten ta marrin vesh nje here e pergjithmone qe godinat e banesat behen ne vende rezistente, jo aty ku eshte me e kollajshme te krijohen situata si kjo qe po verifikohet ne vendet prane lumenjve e sidomos prane hidrocentraleve.

Qeveria kur them nuk ka faj, e kam fjalen per fenomenin nen fjale. Asnje nuk e parashikonte qe kete vit do te binte kaq shi me bollek, sa te mos mbashin me hidrocentralet. Vitet e tjera flitej per pakice e thatesire e madje duhet te importoshim energji elektrike, pikerisht se s'kishte shira. Ky eshte me te vertete fenomen i jashtezakonshem, sepse ne te gjithe Evropen, si temperaturat si shirat s'kane qene kurre ne keto grada...

Lopen tashme mer ti shok, e kane vjedhur e ngrene bashke, prandaj mos e qaj me ate lope se s'ka me as nam e as nishan, por mendo se c'mund te behet per ne te ardhmen e si mund te kalohet me lehte situata.

----------


## Duaje Siveten

nuk e ngarkon kush qeverrine per sasine e reshjeve

e kesha llafin per mos-veprimin e qeverise rruspije te salis ... 

rruspat vepruan per tekat e qeveritareve dhe te opozitareve ... per fukarenjte qe u rrezikohet jeta ... nuk vepruan ...

sepse qeveritaret e opozitaret kane mendjen tek votat .. per pusht-etin e tyre ... ky eshte morali i pusht-etareve dhe "opozitareve" ...

nuk je ne gjendje ti thuash te barshes se bardhe ... etj ... ke edhe gjithate pervoje ...

----------


## Leo_uk

Nuk e di se ku i shihni lajmet ju !
Mesa pashe ne ekranet e televizioneve shqiptare jane mbytur zona dhe fshtatra qe nuk jane mbytur kurre me pare. Kjo nga fjalet e banoreve vendas.
Sipas statistikave nuk ka pas rreshje te medha, por te zakondshme per dimrin. MAL i Zi dhe Kosova ku ka rene shi njesoj si ne Shqiperi nuk eshte mbyt.
Argjinaturat jane shkateruar apo s'jane mirembajtur aspak pasi investimet kane shkuar ne xhepat e qeveritareve te korruptuar.
Nuk kane faj njerezit aspak , por mungesa e shtetit! Se kuptoj si mund te mbrohet qeveria sot kur banoret thone i kane lene te mbyten dhe shume nuk kane asnje lloj ndihme.
Me vjen shume keqe dhe nuk e imagjinoj dot si do ta shtyj gjithe dimrin jashte ne kete ftome. Temperaturat neser do zbresin nen zero.
Tmerr seriozisht!

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Po pikërisht, se niveli i rreshjeve ka qënë i zakonshëm për dimrin, madje kanë rënë më pak rreshje se një vit më parë. Unë mendoj se situata është keqmenaxhuar. Përmbytje do të kishte pasur, por jo të përmasave të tilla. Janë hapur 3 porta, kjo ka ndodhur tepër rrallë, e sigurisht duhet të ishte ndërhyrë që kur u pa, se niveli i ujit në Fierzë u rrit dhe e tejkaloi normën e lejuar.
Përmasat e tilla që mori situata i adresohen neglishencës dhe mosvlerësimit të duhur të situatës nga KESH.





> perse duhet te ndihmojme keto fshatare angjelina...kush i detyroi te ngrinin shtepi aty ku dihesh se do permbyteshin...kur jane ngritur keto hidrocentrale qeveria komuniste e enver hoxhes ka bere shpronesimet e te gjithe zones ne fjale..aty ku mendohej se pasojat e reshjeve dhe shkarkimet e kaskades se drinit do benin demtime ka qene vene vije e kuqe....dhe me ardhjen e demokracise o burra te ndertojme vend e pa ven...dhe mbi te gjitha duke qene te ndergjegjshem se mos sot neser do te permbyteshin..nuk e di si e kan marre guximin keta njerez qe pa asnje pergjegjesi vetjake per vehten e tyre por mbi te gjitha per pasardhesit e tyre te ngrenin ngrehinat e tyre ne mes te fushes...dhe ta haje dreqi kur e bere 20 cm mbi toke shtepine tende ngreje edhe 60 cm qe ti shpetosh lageshtires ...sot do kishim me pak deme...


Nuk është i tyre faji nga një anë. Nqs në Shqipëri do të kishte ekzistuar ndonjëherë ligji, sigurisht që nuk do ndërtohej ku të mundej. Por kur e zaptoi Nanoja 8 vjet dhe e zhyti në korrupsion dhe kur ky babaxhani tjetër s'i lëshon kthetrat, populli do bëjë ç'të dojë.

----------


## drenicaku

Per tu pergjegj ne kete pytje duhet me ken ekspert i kesaj fushe,dhe te gjith ata qe pergjegjen dhe nuk jan ekspert ja fusin si kau peles thon nga ana jon,kurse nga shqiperia thuhet ja fusin kot,e per mos me ja fut kot nuk dua te pergjigjem

----------


## King_Arthur

mendoj se ne kete mes qeveria nuk ka faj , dhe kjo nuk mund te shmangej .

shqiperia furnizohet dhe mbahet me drita nga keta hidrocentrale normalisht qe nuk mund te shkarkonte uje me pare ne menyre graduale pasi nuk dihej sa reshje do kishte dhe sa do ishte prurja e drinit . keto zona jane permbytur dhe me pare . meqe ky problem nuk do jete vetem per nje vit dhe qe ka ndodhur me pare duhen marre eksperte dhe te gjejne nje zgjidhje qe dhe ne raste te tilla mos kete me permbytje ne keto zona . harruat ca vite me pare qe po zbriste niveli i ujit me shpejtesi dhe drita nuk kishte ? pra perderisa shqiperia varet nga keto hidrocentrale patjeter duhet nje zgjidhje .

----------


## Boy

Po patjeter qe mund te shmangej. Mjaftonte te zbatohej rregullorja teknike. Prurjet ne Fierze sivjet kane qene me te ulta se vjet, keshtuqe me siguri eshte nje gabim ose me mire ta quajme nje interes njerezor, per te perfituar sa me shume leke.

----------


## ajzberg

Asnje nga ne nuk eshte specialist per ti dhene pergjigje kesaj pyetje,ne Shqiperi ngaterohet shpesh djalli me engjellin , me mire do te ishte shtruar pyetja ''si ti ndihmojme ato banore te shkrete''.
Une kam punuar ne Fierze dhe e di se cfare ngjet aty ,por  per nje gje te jeni te sigurte qe diga e Firzes nuk mund te rrezikohet pasi kataklizma  do te ishte e tmershme.............

----------


## Lulzim7

Jo, ishte e pashmangshme.

----------


## Anesti_55

> Nuk e di se ku i shihni lajmet ju !
> Mesa pashe ne ekranet e televizioneve shqiptare jane mbytur zona dhe fshtatra qe nuk jane mbytur kurre me pare. Kjo nga fjalet e banoreve vendas.
> Sipas statistikave nuk ka pas rreshje te medha, por te zakondshme per dimrin. MAL i Zi dhe Kosova ku ka rene shi njesoj si ne Shqiperi nuk eshte mbyt.
> Argjinaturat jane shkateruar apo s'jane mirembajtur aspak pasi investimet kane shkuar ne xhepat e qeveritareve te korruptuar.
> Nuk kane faj njerezit aspak , por mungesa e shtetit! Se kuptoj si mund te mbrohet qeveria sot kur banoret thone i kane lene te mbyten dhe shume nuk kane asnje lloj ndihme.
> Me vjen shume keqe dhe nuk e imagjinoj dot si do ta shtyj gjithe dimrin jashte ne kete ftome. Temperaturat neser do zbresin nen zero.
> Tmerr seriozisht!


une kam bere ushtrine ne tale dhe e njoh mire ate zone.talja e Patoku jane permbytur c'do vit ne kohen e Dulles dhe nga nje shi fare i voge.batica e detit vershonte ne tokat bujqesore dhe pas rreshjeve fshataret vinin me kosha e mblidhin peshkun qe mbetej ne pellgjet me uje.Nga permbytjet e me pareshme ka arrite dhe 40000 ha, ndersa kesaj here jane vetem 20000 ha.Paralelizma qe ti ben me Kosoven nuk shkon.Para disa diteve ne italine e veriut temperaturat zbriten ne -38 grad ndersa ne shqiperi mund te rrije me menge te shkurtera.e distanca nuk eshte me shume se 300 km.Ne rastin tone rane nje sasi e madhe debore dhe sipas statistikave ajo duhej te qendronte per tu shkrire ne pranver, por ja qe ndodh cudia dhe ajo per shkak te ndryshimit te menjehershem te klimes ,shkriu pernjehere dhe permbyti gjithcka duke rrezikuar dhe sigurine e hidrocentraleve. Sa per dijeni ne qytetin tim dhe sot mileti po ben plazh, e jemi ne dimer zoteri.
Diga e Fjerzes ka dy porta ,njera ne lartesine 120 mdhe sherben per sherbime profilaktike dhe per  emegenca.Shkarkimi nga kjo porte dhe nga turbinat jane 50% me te vogla se prurjet e kjo rrezikon perse jo dhe digen , pavarsisht se cfare thone projektuesit e saj.Por eshte dhe nje porte tejeter ne fund te diges, e cila sherben per shkarkimin tersish te ujrave te liqenit.Kjo porte nuk eshte hapur kurre qe nga ndertimi isaj por eshte bere nje prove ne 87.A i eshte bere sherbim?Letrat thone po por perderisa nuk funksionon do te thote se si gjithmone ne shqipetaret jemi te pa ndergjegjeshem ne pune.Por hapja e kesja porte nuk eshte nje gje e thjeshte dhe nese funksionon, pasi sjell prurje te tilla qe nuk i perballojne kaskadat e tjera deri dhe Vau i Dejes.Ketu tekniket jane ne nje tjeter dileme, nese do te rriten prurjet do te detyrohen te hapin porten me shperthim por c'mund te ndodhe?Vershimi i ujrave do te jete i tmerreshem dhe mund te permbyse dhe shume zona te pa parahikuara, mund te krijohen gerryrje dhe kalime te pa kontrolluara te ujit.Plus do te kishim nje situate energjitike te mjeruar.Me siguri qe opozites qe lakmon pushtetin aq i ben , per ta ka rendesi te ndodhe katastrofa dhe te pefitojne nga rrezimi i qeverise.Me erdhi turp kur ndigjova Bracen tek u shpreh se Berisha e ka ruajtur ujin per perfitime famijare.Une nuk e di por si eshte e mundur qe kadhe nje elektorat qe i mbeshtet keto ligsi njerezore.Nuk me kujtohet emri i nje gazetari ne nje debat tek Vizion plus , me te thene te drejten me shtangu kur beri pyetjen :Perse keto gjera ndodhi kur eshte e djathta ne pushtet, si gerdeci e permbytjet? Si ka mundesi te jete njeriu kaq i lig?Zot na ruaj.
*Uroj qeverine tja dale me sukses kesaj fatkeqesie natyrore, me sa me pak humbje e kryesisht pa humbje njerezore.A ka mundesi te jepet nje ndihme nga vete populli , nje solidarizim, nje ndihme ne te ardhura , kjo varet nga shume faktore ekonomike kryesish, por shume  dhe nga niveli i edukimit shpirterore.Me duket se ne kete te fundit ne leme per te deshiruar.*

----------


## BEHARI

pamvarsisht se nuk jam nga zonat e permbytura te nenshkodres,une i njof ne cdo skaj keto zona,pasi kam punuar per vite te tera atje.historikisht keto zona kan qene nen kercenimin e permbytjeve here me pak e here me shume, edhe ne koherat me te lashta qe nuk ka patur hidrocentrale ka patur permbytje,edhe ne kohen e Enverit,kur nje popull i tere punonte per te parandaluar permbytjet dhe  nuk ja arrinin dot te parandalonin pasi vete pozicioni gjeografik i ketyre zonave eshte favorizues per permbytje.
problemi shtrohet se si dhe cfare qeverite duhet bere qe keto permbytje te parandalohen,une mendoj se kohrat kan ndryshuar ekonomia dhe teknologjia kan perparuar,pra me nje fjale koha eshte per nderhyrje me qellim qe permbytje te mos kete me ne keto zona!

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> Asnje nga ne nuk eshte specialist per ti dhene pergjigje kesaj pyetje,ne Shqiperi ngaterohet shpesh djalli me engjellin , me mire do te ishte shtruar pyetja ''si ti ndihmojme ato banore te shkrete''.
> Une kam punuar ne Fierze dhe e di se cfare ngjet aty ,por  per nje gje te jeni te sigurte qe diga e Firzes nuk mund te rrezikohet pasi kataklizma  do te ishte e tmershme.............


pergjigje mund ti japi salis - specialist per gjithshka, shume poshte nivelit te laverit ...

----------


## gjirfabe

> pergjigje mund ti japi salis - specialist per gjithshka, shume poshte nivelit te laverit ...


Kot qe te flasi ai, se angelina 02 e ka gati pyetjen:

Me ç'uje ma ujite gomarin?

Dhe pergjigjen po kuptohet ja jep ti pastaj pas idese e midese.

----------

